# New Digital Photo Professional Software DPP Versions 3.11.20 and 3.4?



## fotox.tv (Mar 20, 2012)

I heard today from people with close contact to Canon that a new version of DPP will be published with the final sales release of the 5D Mark III: DPP version 3.11.20.
Shall include HDR functionality for the first time.

By end of 2012 DPP version 3.4 will appear on the market, trying to deliver the same functionality as capture one software.


----------

